# What do you think about Canada?



## canadalover (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey! 

I just want to know what the rest of the world think or know about Canada. (You know, that country in the north...)

For instance, when I think about Italy, I think about Pizza, great europeen architecture and terrible english accent 

Preferably people from somewhere else then Canada...


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Polar bears
Inuit
Dog sledging
Trappers


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Hm...Ottawa.Snow.Maple leaf.Toronto. More snow. Even more snow. Maple syrup. My relative in Toronto.
And what comes to your mind about my country?


----------



## hercegovac_nin0 (Sep 9, 2007)

toronto rich country cold bears snow ice


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)




----------



## canadalover (Oct 6, 2007)

RawLee said:


> Hm...Ottawa.Snow.Maple leaf.Toronto. More snow. Even more snow. Maple syrup. My relative in Toronto.
> And what comes to your mind about my country?


Hongarie? Well I don't know much about you... I just know that the capital is Budapest, and that you had participated to the first world war... it was Austria-hongarie at that time, you must had your indepedance over austria..?


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

canadalover said:


> Hongarie? Well I don't know much about you... I just know that the capital is Budapest, and that you had participated to the first world war... it was Austria-hongarie at that time, you must had your indepedance over austria..?


Almost. We were dual monarchy. Only military,finance and foreign affairs were common.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## kiretoce (May 26, 2004)

- Eh?
- Maple Leaf
- Mounties
- Ketchup chips
- Loonies, Twoonies, and colored money
- Centres (instead of Centers)
- Polite people
- Bilingual (French and English)
- Niagara Falls
- Multiracial (especially in Toronto)
- O Canada!
- grams/kilograms, metres/centimetres/kilometres, litres
- wide open spaces


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

friendly people ,glorious sunshine all year,Niagara Falls,Salafi's and free healthcare,Rocky Mountains, Beautiful scenery, green hills, mountains, rivers, lakes, maple syrup etc ~ P.S.Snow, snow and more snow!!


----------



## canadalover (Oct 6, 2007)

Rawlee : That's cool, i'm learning about the war in history at my school, that's really interesting.

Well I'm really surprised that people around the world know that much about Canada... I didn't know it was so much of a popular destination. I think Canada in 2005 was the 10th most visited country in the world...

Continu to post!


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

^Those who don't know much about Canada likely won't post here though.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

The land of the free and the home of the brave.


----------



## bobbycuzin (May 30, 2007)

a huge chunk of land connecting us to alaska


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

A cold version of Australia

A smaller (in population) version of the USA

A big version of New Zealand

Seal cub culling

People from my country, the UK, go there to live if they want big cheap houses.

Maple Syrup

Pine Forests

Mountains

Ice

Poutine

Moose

Lumberjacks

Strange French accents and bizarre liturgical expletives.


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

Jonesy55 said:


> A cold version of Australia
> 
> A smaller (in population) version of the USA
> 
> ...


Nailed it on the head with all of these!


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

Cold, cool cities (Mon, Tor, Van), maple leaf/syrup, America-bashers, vast largely uninhabited northern section, political neutrality.


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Wealthy society, yet too cold for me. I also don't like being car dependent, but I don't know if this applies to Canada as a whole. I would like to visit Vancouver.


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

^It does apply to Canada as whole in terms of sprawl...though pehaps public transit is generally stronger than in the US.


----------



## Nicco (Mar 10, 2007)

> A big version of New Zealand


Exactly!


----------



## Nicco (Mar 10, 2007)

BTW! Check out our New Zealand thread to see the similarities :lol:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=534671


----------



## chris9 (Jul 22, 2003)

Canada? Where is that?  

I frequently visit by car, though mostly my Quebecois friends.

Here is a list of few things that come to my mind.

Euro-American hybrid culture, with a larger percentage of North American influence, especially the U.S.

English and French speaking regions (Quebec is almost a country of its own)

Liberal Society

Winter Sports, Maple leafs, Ice Wine

Beautiful nature and wilderness

Cool temperatures

Queen Elizabeth II, political system modeled after the U.K.

Eh?


----------



## Kame (Jan 13, 2007)

a looot of space

forests

mountains

lakes

toronto

beaverhunters


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

Blue Lakes
Glaciers
Inuits
Maple Leafs
Beavers
Typical North American cities/towns
Snow / Very cold and long winters.
A slight french accent.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Tim Horton's!!!
=]


----------



## iknyu (Jul 18, 2006)

cold weather
gay friendly
French speakers
modern


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

My first thoughts:

Maple Leaf
Toronto
Canadian Dollar [Loonie]
Quebec
French/English languages
Cold
Overshadowed by the U.S.
Quiet country
CN Tower
Vancouver
Bay of Fundy
Lot of Land
Majority of population lives near or along the U.S. border


----------



## JaakkoSuomi (May 3, 2007)

A more friendlier colder version of the USA, the Maple leaf and Maple syrup, beautiful Quebec, Steven Harper, big world polluter, the CN Tower, Shania Twain, Celine Dion. 

The accent to me sounds American with a few differences. About always sounds like "A-boat" and Out sounds like "Ote", it's very unusual.


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

Canada's our perfect neighbor (or at least thats how its made out and the way i feel about it) to the north! i Love canada, it would be the first country i go to if i left the US. its so beautiful! I've only been to Quebec, Ontario, BC, and the Yukon though  I wannt to explore more!! I go every summer, i want to go in the winter though! and Toronto, Montreal, and victory are my favorite cities i've visited!


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Best country in NA.


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

^Better than Mexico? 

:lol:


----------



## xXFallenXx (Jun 15, 2007)

America's smaller and slightly slower twin.


----------



## Venantio (Nov 5, 2007)

It reminds me of Led Zepplin's The Immigrant Song.


----------



## Nou Moles (Jan 28, 2007)

I have gone to Québec and Montreal. 

Québec with the "Vieux Québec" and "Château Frontenac" is very beautiful, is like an old european city.

Montreal is a modern city like a small New York with good skyline, the "ville intérieure" is incredible! Nice party :banana:

Good people, bad higways without police.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

> Better than Mexico?


Mmh, got me there. No idea, but it's hard to beat Canada. Wonderful country.


----------



## ale26 (Sep 9, 2005)

xXFallenXx said:


> America's smaller and slightly slower twin.


wtf does that mean...

and anyway...

Beautiful country, great healthcare and education ( way better than US), polite, wealthy, tolerant, mulitcultural and cold ! But in the summer it gets really hot (Depends on where you go)


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

chris_underscore47 said:


> A slight french accent.


Wait, what? Sorry, I meant...wait, quoi?



> A big, *cold, and better* version of New Zealand


Fixed 



>


Boo.


----------



## RicVTij (Nov 6, 2007)

I think Canada it's a great country, I visited Vancouver and Whistler two years ago. Great open spaces, beautiful mountains. I am ok in Mexico now, but if I had to move it could be Canada.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

canadalover said:


> Hey!
> 
> I just want to know what the rest of the world think or know about Canada. (You know, that country in the north...)


me:
1. A Few Acres of Snow
2. Much more European than the US
3. Human development


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

cmoonflyer said:


> glorious sunshine all year


yes u are right.
LOL!


----------



## Луиc (Oct 4, 2007)

-Rocky mountains
-Baffin Island
-Canadian Pacific Railway
-Eskimos
-Toronto


----------



## BRAGA (Dec 29, 2007)

i wanna go there...hamilton ontario!
i think that is an amazing country


----------



## Alexriga (Nov 25, 2007)

Ice hockey


----------



## Луиc (Oct 4, 2007)

*Baffin Island BASE Jumping*


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*I think Canada's cool. Been to Vancouver and Toronto, two of the world's grandest cities...*


----------



## JaakkoSuomi (May 3, 2007)

Blame Canada, blame Canadaaa! :lol: (Saw the movie today).


----------



## jimmyfa (Jun 13, 2007)

Canada is peaceful and modern. 
I have just find some photos of Canada, they're very nice. A good place for life.


----------

